

Ask HN: Evaluate my startup - shark123

Hey Guys- I had just started my startup and need your feedback on it.
http://www.akhadaonline.com/
======
trevelyan
Not clear what your site does for a new visitor. After a while, I figured out
there were "stars" and "fights". But no sense of why I would want to use it.

~~~
shark123
Its a online debate site.

------
shark123
Its an online debate site.

------
cubicle67
question: Why does google show your site existed 10 years ago?

~~~
shark123
I don`t know much about that.

